# Compensation offer from Quinn Direct



## busbybabe (19 Jul 2010)

Hi,

I had an accident in work 3 months ago due to no fault of my own.I have not yet returned to work due to the on going injury.I would see a return to work in the next 2 months as a possibility.(on my physios advice)
My employers insurance company Quinn Direct, have been in contact with me and have asked me to settle with them for a figure of €23,000.
I have never at any stage given them any reason to believe that i would be seeking a claim for compensation from my employer.
Do i need to get a solicitor involved at this stage to advise me on this matter?......thank you in advance for any help someone can give me on this.


----------



## j26 (19 Jul 2010)

An unprompted offer of compensation when you're not even back to work yet?

Definitely get advice.


----------



## Moral Ethos (19 Jul 2010)

Typical of Quinn Direct. Buy off the case now before it costs them alot more.


----------



## seantheman (19 Jul 2010)

busbybabe said:


> I have never at any stage given them any reason to believe that i would be seeking a claim for compensation from my employer.


 
€23,000 for an accident that you weren't even going to claim for!
I'd call that a fairly good deal.


----------



## niceoneted (19 Jul 2010)

Moral ethos, Quinn might well have been acting on the employers instructions. 
I would seek advice on this, legally and medically. 
You want to be sure the claim will cover all out of pocket expenses and any inconveniences, like having to take taxis etc or something else only you will know. 
You want to also make sure it covers if you ever lost your job and had to do a medical for another company to factor in any negative fallout - not knowing the injury only you can tell on good advice. 
If you genuinely were not going to make a claim I would say consider all options but don't be greedy - as in not think of chasing much bigger bucks. 
Good luck,


----------



## Moral Ethos (19 Jul 2010)

> Moral ethos, Quinn might well have been acting on the employers  instructions.


Well that is a given, but knowing how Quinn operates it is standard procedure.

I would get good legal/medical advice before deciding what to do.


----------

